# Calling all DCS experts



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Yesterday I got a new MTH Hudson- and it runs fine on streight DC power but I was really unsatisfied that I could not activate all the other functions. So today I went to the dealer and got the DCS command system 4.0. Can't get to work.

Heres the detalis:
I'm using a Bridgewerks Maginum 15 power pack- streight powe 24V Dc. Tried the MRC Control Master 10 also. No luck

When I plug everything in I get nothing. I went through the sequence from the read button and got a message thay say's- found TUI Address 1 with 0 ATU boxes connected.
I tried with all of my supplys and got the same message. I tried going through menu but got a message that- no DCS engines were dectected. 

My belief is that there is something wrong with the engine. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Doug


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

This system is polarity sensitive. Reverse the wires to your track and try again. I went thru the same thing my first time with DCS............Jim


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I believe I tried that but I will go try again right now. Doug


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok I tried reversing the polarity but it still doesn't work. Ideas please? Doug


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Doug, 

The engine is on the track and you first turn on the power pak. Assume that the TIU is installed per spec between the Power Pak and the track. All connections are correct between power pak and the ultimate track . 

Question: 

When you first turn on the power, can you describe the "sound" coming from the loco? do you hear say... 1 click or do you hear "multiple clicks" coming from said loco? 

When you apply or turn on the power supply... does the loco simply turn on ... this automatically and "take-off"? 

Power supply... when you turn the power pak on, is it set to the assigned power ( voltage) or do you turn on the supply and then "crank" up the voltage? 

Neat questions and we need our SUPER MAN called Raymond to kick in on this. ! 

A great challenge indeed. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Raymond will pick up on this... 

4.0 or 4.01 etc as it applies to software if that has an input. ... 

gg


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

It is a 4.0.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By GG on 04/28/2009 7:01 PM
Doug, 

The engine is on the track and you first turn on the power pak. Assume that the TIU is installed per spec between the Power Pak and the track. All connections are correct between power pak and the ultimate track . 


Question: 

When you first turn on the power, can you describe the "sound" coming from the loco? do you hear say... 1 click or do you hear "multiple clicks" coming from said loco? 

No sound at all coming from engine. 


When you apply or turn on the power supply... does the loco simply turn on ... this automatically and "take-off"? 

Nope no movement of any kind 


Power supply... when you turn the power pak on, is it set to the assigned power ( voltage) or do you turn on the supply and then "crank" up the voltage? 

It is a constant voltage power supply. Plus I tried 2 that had throttles. I tried turning them up and also just had them up when I turned them on. 


Neat questions and we need our SUPER MAN called Raymond to kick in on this. ! 

Hope I can solve this soon I'm very disappointing right at the moment. 


A great challenge indeed. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Doug, Rule #1: 

Do not be depressed. 

Rule # 2 : 

See rule # 1

I went through tribulations with my first unit. And I'm sure that many others have gone through the same.... when they cut new turf. This be it DC, DCC, DCS or the battery types. 

This is why this forum exists. Man, I wish hobbies were simple. 

Now ... 

You said it ran under simple DC... true or false? If true then we have power to the loco... logic says you got a good price and ...... need to check out the boards within? . 

gg


PS... this is the hobby... frustration, more frustration and then... WOW... a fleeting moment of ... SUCCESS


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, I've been through this as well. GG and all the others saw me through to success.
 
Does the Hudson make any sounds when run from DC power?
You should get at least synchronised chuffing, and there's a volume control somewhere on the loco.
 
Try this forum -
http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/93360682
It's a specialist one for all DCS - mainly gauge 0, but the DCS kit is the same.
 
Hamish.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm not a high teck kind of person so going here is way out of character for me but the luer of having more control and fun stuff to opporate was to much for even a low teckie like me.

On DC it ran like a top everything it would do on DC was working fine. 
I did get a really good price on but the shipping carton had not been unsealed.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to menu on your remote, then system, then engine setup, then add engine, then add MTH engine.....now it will look for the engine................Jim


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 04/29/2009 5:09 AM
Go to menu on your remote, then system, then engine setup, then add engine, then add MTH engine.....now it will look for the engine................Jim 

Thanks Jim, I've tried this also and got a message that say's no active DCS engine detected. 

I just tried moving a small transmitter from my Bridgewerks radio control unit to see if I was getting an RF signal from it. Still no luck.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like the TIU is not getting power, and so there is no signal to the track. When power is supplied to the TIU (MUST BE FIXED 1 input) you should see a red LED come on. 

If it does, it should blink once. Do you see that? 

Put a lightbulb on the output of FIXED 1, so you can see when the power is on, and it will help with filtering the signal. 

Let me know if that works, and we will move to the next step. 

John


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By John Allman on 04/29/2009 6:08 AM
It sounds like the TIU is not getting power, and so there is no signal to the track. When power is supplied to the TIU (MUST BE FIXED 1 input) you should see a red LED come on. 

If it does, it should blink once. Do you see that? 

Yes It does blink once when it comes on 


Put a lightbulb on the output of FIXED 1, so you can see when the power is on, and it will help with filtering the signal. 

Still no luck but the light bulb does light. 


Let me know if that works, and we will move to the next step. 

John


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug - I can't emphasize how important it is to keep plugging away at this. Once you get the DCS up and running (and I'm confident that you will), you'll be addicted. The only thing I run now are DCS engines and live steam. Period. Several specific suggestions: (i) stand 4 or so feet away from the TIU when operating the remote; any closer and it sometimes won't function. (ii) It's always helpful to have your rails connected with rail clamps to ensure a good, consistent DCS signal. (iii) I've found that lifting 3 of the drivers off the track by leaning it to one side while under power and then returning the loco to its original position will sometimes result in the TIU recognizing the engine. 

I'm not a tech person, either, but I've had an awful lot of fun running the MTH products.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By jlinde on 04/29/2009 7:12 AM
Doug - I can't emphasize how important it is to keep plugging away at this. Once you get the DCS up and running (and I'm confident that you will), you'll be addicted. The only thing I run now are DCS engines and live steam. Period. Several specific suggestions: (i) stand 4 or so feet away from the TIU when operating the remote; any closer and it sometimes won't function. (ii) It's always helpful to have your rails connected with rail clamps to ensure a good, consistent DCS signal. (iii) I've found that lifting 3 of the drivers off the track by leaning it to one side while under power and then returning the loco to its original position will sometimes result in the TIU recognizing the engine. 

I'm not a tech person, either, but I've had an awful lot of fun running the MTH products. 

I've seen this system in action and fully intend to make it work. I have a 130 engines I would like to convert eventually when I'm back to work.
Just for grins I went and got new battery's- just in case they were not up to par but no luck. I'm going to call MTH shortly and see if a teck can walk me through this.


I'll got try the wheel trick in a minute and let you know if it works. Doug


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok. the TIU is powered and output voltage to the track. There can only be a few reason for it. The input polarity to the TIU is important too. Make sure the red to red and black to black connections are made. Then you will follow a few steps to get the polarity right, no matter which way it is set up. 

First clean the track under the locomotive so it is bright and shiny - just to confirm the loco sees the signal. 

There are only two different ways and four possibile outcomes. 
the power supply/throtte in forward or reverse. For each of these, the locomotive can be on the track facing left or right. 

So, put the throttle in foward with power on the track. Push the "read" button on the remote to ensure it sees the TIU. Attempt to "add an MTH engine" Does it find it? If so, you are done. If not turn the locomotive around on the track and try again. 

If that doesn't work, put the throttle in reverse add power and start over. ("read" the TIU and "add an MTH engine") Doesn't work? Reverse the engine on the track. 

One of these will work. When it finds the MTH engine, pust "start up" and have fun.

If it doesn't, take the TIU out of the loop. Can you get the engine to move with just the throttle/power supply? When it does move, does it go forward or backward? 

John


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I spent 2 1/2 hours on the phone with MTH today and they determined the TUI isn't sending signal to the track. So tomorrow I will take it back to dealer and exchange it for another. At least I know what the problem is and it can be fixed easily. Hope this is right I don't really want to have to send the engine back already for repair.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, Doug, 

I have been occupied and now I read all of this great support that you are getting. 

Exchange the TIU and .... 

do not dispare... This is fun... abeit a bit frustrating... 

enjoy

gg


PS: did I tell you about the time when my Hudson started up by itself and rammed itself off the track and into the couch? 

These locos are very emotional I guess.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok guy's I'm a believer now. It was the TIU unit that was the cullpret of the system. I got the new one today it and had it working withing a few minutes. In fact I was so impressed I got a UP Challenger today. Wow what a great engine it is too. And it looks great with 1:29 cars. It's the gray and black UP, really love this sceme. 
I think when I get back to work I'll convert everything to this system. I can't believe all the features it has. Now I really can't wait to get the fence up and the new layout running.

P.S. The Challenge smoke system doesn't work for the basement. I had it so full my wife finaly complained about the smoke. Must have been when it floated to kitchen LOL!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Doug, DCS system is great and the smoke is 2nd to none heres a video of a dcs install Ray did for me its my 10th one. check out other videos you will like i think...*


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the videos Nick, great stuff. I'll have to figure out how to do the install myself I have over a hundred engines that I would like the system in.

I think its the best bang for the buck right now.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My Bachman 4-4-0 is in. Has anyone DCS's this type of loco? 

I don't even know if it has a flywheel. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 05/01/2009 3:42 PM
My Bachman 4-4-0 is in. Has anyone DCS's this type of loco? 

I don't even know if it has a flywheel. 

gg 




Go to Rays home page, he has converted one of these i beleive for one of his club members............


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Well today I got a VO-100 Western Maryland just to have a diesel unit from MTH. I have to stop now since I've depleted the train money set aside for this year and nothing coming in after 6 months. Now for the new layout before some puts the screws to me and gives me a job. Sure could make being home an art form


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

GG, 

Bachmann doesn't use flywheels on thier engines so the motor will have to be replaced with a -9 motor. The boiler looks about the size and shape of the Mogul engine, so Ray and I figured that when we put DCS in my Mogul, we will have to use an O scale smoke unit. ( the boiler is smaller than the Annie/ Big Hauler boiler ). So, it can be done, it just hasn't happened yet. Yours would be the first 4-4-0 to be done I beleive, but you will definately enjoy it. It wil cost about $380.00 bucks to have it done by Ray. That is what it cost to have my Annie converted. 

Cliff


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Good info Cliff and thanks for the feedback. 

Ray is apprehensive about being able to refit the motor due to the block design after my sending him the parts blowout. 

I don't know and time will tell. 


You are right. Getting this unit into DCS mode would be fantastic. Ray is currently out of upgrade kits. 

gg


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 05/05/2009 7:02 AM
Good info Cliff and thanks for the feedback. 

Ray is apprehensive about being able to refit the motor due to the block design after my sending him the parts blowout.[/i] 



gg





Has the block design changed? I know that is what he put in my Annie. You didn't "blow his mind out " did you GG?.......................LOL

Cliff


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Moi....? 



Blow out Sir Raymond? ummm...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nohandles on 05/01/2009 4:47 PM
Well today I got a VO-100 Western Maryland just to have a diesel unit from MTH. I have to stop now since I've depleted the train money set aside for this year and nothing coming in after 6 months. Now for the new layout before some puts the screws to me and gives me a job. Sure could make being home an art form

Are the VO1000's shipping?


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 05/07/2009 6:09 AM
Posted By Nohandles on 05/01/2009 4:47 PM
Well today I got a VO-100 Western Maryland just to have a diesel unit from MTH. I have to stop now since I've depleted the train money set aside for this year and nothing coming in after 6 months. Now for the new layout before some puts the screws to me and gives me a job. Sure could make being home an art form

Are the VO1000's shipping?



I got word it will be 10 weeks yet before they ship. I guess I can wait?????????? Darn


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nohandles on 04/30/2009 4:43 PM
Ok guy's I'm a believer now. It was the TIU unit that was the cullpret of the system. I got the new one today it and had it working withing a few minutes. In fact I was so impressed I got a UP Challenger today. Wow what a great engine it is too. And it looks great with 1:29 cars. It's the gray and black UP, really love this sceme. 
I think when I get back to work I'll convert everything to this system. I can't believe all the features it has. Now I really can't wait to get the fence up and the new layout running.

P.S. The Challenge smoke system doesn't work for the basement. I had it so full my wife finaly complained about the smoke. Must have been when it floated to kitchen LOL!

Ha Ha!!!! I believe they make scented smoke liquid i've seen the evergreen smelling one on ebay. Check it out then you can make the little lady happy when inside too!!! The Regal


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By blueregal on 05/07/2009 3:31 PM
Posted By Nohandles on 04/30/2009 4:43 PM
Ok guy's I'm a believer now. It was the TIU unit that was the cullpret of the system. I got the new one today it and had it working withing a few minutes. In fact I was so impressed I got a UP Challenger today. Wow what a great engine it is too. And it looks great with 1:29 cars. It's the gray and black UP, really love this sceme. 
I think when I get back to work I'll convert everything to this system. I can't believe all the features it has. Now I really can't wait to get the fence up and the new layout running.

P.S. The Challenge smoke system doesn't work for the basement. I had it so full my wife finaly complained about the smoke. Must have been when it floated to kitchen LOL!

Ha Ha!!!! I believe they make scented smoke liquid i've seen the evergreen smelling one on ebay. Check it out then you can make the little lady happy when inside too!!! The Rega

Only 2 to 4 weeks until the operation is outside again so that should stop the problem. It's not the smell- coal smoke she like that- It's the haze and watching the TV that is the problem.


----------

